# Right. That didn't work



## &Denekamp (Nov 7, 2005)

I tried a multiple exposure







Obviously I should keep an eye on the film advance knob (or whatever that's called) next time :meh:

And please dont mind the composition, this was just a test shot


----------



## Garbz (Nov 14, 2005)

I hate it when this happens. I've ruined countless shots when my finger slips off the film advance lever


----------

